# Culinary soaps



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Alright I have a another mission, other than my driving desire to get beet to color properly. I know of some people that would absolutely love culinary soaps. Its just an idea but want to know how many of you make soaps with Oregano(probably accelerates), Thyme(probably accelerates), Savory, Sage(know this accelerates) ect, so garden herbs meant for cooking. And I've looked for cheese scents (yes I know I'm weird) as a spaghetti soap is an interesting idea. And I'm sure Garlic would not smell as delicious. I am off to look some more. Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

> yes I know I'm weird


To say the least :biggrin
am sure the true oregano eo would accelerate. but using dried herbs don't think you will have any problems


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know but I do know most dark herbs I have used accelerate. The organic green tea did, and the one I added lime and lemongrass did too. Rosemary accelerates, mints accelerate. I suppose the only way to find out is to make a batch and HOPE i don't blow up my soap house! My brother loves these herbs and wants something like a spaghetti sauce smell (I'm weird, he's worse). He says there are a couple of friends of his interested also. So if I use just herb it probably won't be too bad. It just won't have as much of a smell like he wants.
I did find a site that I forgot to save that puts actual cheese in their soap. I'm thinking if I put Parmesian in there it might be exfoliating? Or I could layer the bottom of the tray w/parm. :shrug2. I'm researching before I do blow up the soap house. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay have found a cream cheese fragrance @ bramble berry and a recipe that substitues part of the liquid with cream cheese itself. But nothing else other than natural colorant (annatto seed) for cheddar orange. Hummm. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

I have but just one question... why?

I just don't see a market for spaghetti or cheese soap. I know that my customers would think I've lost my mind if I made a fragrance like that! 

Sara


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

I know Sara but I do have an exceptional brother. Like I said he is REALLY into his culinary and wants them for his kitchen and his friends. I figure if he's gonna buy them, I'm that much richer and he's happy. He fell in love with my Mighty Nice and specifically asked for something like spaghetti sauce. I don't think I'll be able to give him that but I could give him an herb garden blend. They do a "social herb garden" down in Salt Lake somewhere and I guess they just want the smells in their kitchens. I guess theres an aromatherapy thing to it too. Tammy


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool! I was just curious that's all. Interesting concept and I wish you well!

Sara


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, I try to give the customer what they want if its feasible, plus he's my brother. Anyone else-I wouldn't do it because I'm sure they wouldn't want the whole batch. I have made four batches now of my Mighty Nice recipe, three of which are sold as whole batches. People are buying them up for x-mas baskets/ stocking stuffers. He of course is one of them. I didn't do those as Gingerbreadmen though, left them in bar form. Tammy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Use tomato juice or something as your liquid then throw in the dried herbs..don't know what it will smell like but I bet it would look cool!
I have a heck of a time selling any "food" type scents..


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, that is an idea and had thought on that...Tomato is high in acids and would be really leery about adding that to lye. However sun dried tomatoes might work as well. Tammy


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe just add the tomato juice at trace..then again I had a major fun time once..added chardonnay at trace and man can you say accelerate..I didn't know about letting it go flat then! Added lye to red wine right out of the bottle and it just sank to the bottom and never dissolved..live and learn-Hah! Those were the early days! CS has a decent chardonnay FO, I wonder if that would add a touch of something..I love wine in my sauces!


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Just remember they sell a powdered spaghetti sauce mix at Costco that I used to get..I wonder what that would do..it is red with herbs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Hummm, not ready to play with the wines and such yet. On the back burner with that idea. I have all the herbs dried I just need to figure out what else to do. Powdered mix might just work. Tammy


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

You could try basil eo, and sun dried tomatoes and add some dried basil. Not sure it would smell exactly like spaghetti sauce, but it would be a culinary soap. I recall seeing a recipe that had something like these ingredients in it.

Kellyjo


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks KellyJo, I have all sorts of herbs. One he specifically wanted was oregano, said something about the scent has these aromatherapy + frequencies. WHATEVER! He's into that stuff, I'm into soap. But yah had already planned on basil, oregano, and bay. He ought to be lucky, I have just enough bay for a batch. It is so hard to grow here. Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Try on the the tomatoe basil or other really green scents, and use dried herbs in the soap. When you can pop it out of the mold send it through the tube that makes playdough into hair....put the instant pesto noodles into a mold then fill with melt and pour so you can see it.

I have put bananas into my old Monkey Farts, it molds. Fruit and veggies like that not pureed into liquid does not soaponify. Make your soap look and smell like the food would be better than adding the food to your soap 

If you are part of the swap wait until you see Linda's orange soaps...that is the idea I am telling you to use. It smells like orange, it looks like oranges wedges, it's orange colored...Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

That is a really great idea! Now to search for a playdough pastry maker! I haven't seen one of those since Lindsey was five. Thanks Vicki!


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Ditto to Linda's Soaps - they are AMAZING looking!

I have not experience mint EO accelerating....


----------

